# Brazillian Night



## gnomes (Sep 8, 2008)

This Thursday 23rd Oct, whos up for it?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

This Thursday, as in tomorrow!!! Ain't your timing just a tad bit off!!! 

I've got a new teddy bear so I'm staying in for loads of cuddles!


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

more info please??????


----------



## gnomes (Sep 8, 2008)

A tad bit off!!!! I sms'd u whilst you were standing next me at the bar last week!!!!!!! Told you to stay off the bacardi!! 

I posted the details yesterday but here it goes again. 45AED for boys but free for ladies. I shall be wearing a skirt and a wig!!! Maz can I borrow yours?

6th BRAZILIAN NIGHT IN DUBAI!!! "A FESTA!"



The best of the Brazilian Rhythms & international hits.

With Rafael DJ!


Date: THURSDAY, October 23rd, 2008

Time: from 9:00pm to 3:00am

Location: Jimmy Dix, Movenpick Hotel (04 336 6000, exclusive entrance on the ground floor), Bur Dubai

Mövenpick Hotels & Resorts - Dubai - Location & Arrival

Reference: in front of the American Hospital 

Free valet parking.

Minimum age: 21

I went to the last one and it was a blast. I saw Gaida this morning for coffee, she not sure if shes coming. So whos is in? Maz25 is always vague, bubbles you HAVE to come, no excuse. I will definitley be going as its a good venue too. 

Personal word of advice, if your palnning on drinking, leave your car at home as the Police are carrying out regular spot checks nowadays above all, it really isnt worth it.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

I just have to ask... Is this a club?   

Would be great if someone else from the marina/jebel ali side is going, then we can share costs. Bur dubai is far!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jimmy Dix? When you say club, yes I guess it is, it's a bit of a cattle market mind you - though not as bad as rockbottom - is anywhere?


----------



## gnomes (Sep 8, 2008)

jimmie dix is a club. As for meat market, I certainly didnt get that impression. I actually found it to be a nice venue and as I mentioned I went to the last one and it was a blast. The DJ who organizes this is a guy who works with me. 

Bubbles - we can share cab, you can pick me and obi up.


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

yo gnomes, wtf, jimmy dix ain't a club...last time i went there it was a bar with live music. I'll let u know if im gonna get to come


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Okay, It is IMPERATIVE that I know if it's a club or not.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

hmmmmm

Brazilian Night


Who is supplying the razors/wax ??????


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> hmmmmm
> 
> Brazilian Night
> 
> ...


I suspect you have to bring your own!


----------



## gnomes (Sep 8, 2008)

Well Ok its not much of a club. You can view pics of the last event and decided what it is. So bubbles take a look

BrazilianNight's space

Forgot to mention, its 45AED for guys and free for ladies.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

gnomes said:


> Well Ok its not much of a club. You can view pics of the last event and decided what it is. So bubbles take a look
> 
> BrazilianNight's space
> 
> Forgot to mention, its 45AED for guys and free for ladies.


Dear me, it's not where the beautiful people hang out is it (pic 38), so it'll suit me down to the ground!


----------

